# In/under Covenant? What does it mean?



## S. Spence (Apr 26, 2007)

It’s been quite while since I’ve posted anything here on the Puritan Board, (been busy.)

I was talking to a friend the other day on the issue of who is included in the New Covenant and we came to realise that both of us had different ideas of what it meant to be in covenant with God.

So I thought it might be interesting to see what other PB’ers understood by the terms, ‘in covenant,’ or, ‘under the covenant.’ What do they mean? Are the same etc.

P.S. Lets try and not turn this into a debate on baptism.


----------

